# Excel printing 2 copies of everything



## ACR_Tech (Feb 18, 2009)

This problem is driving me nuts... About a month ago my PC running Office 2007 started printing out 2 copies of everything I printed from Excel. _Only_ Excel. I spent hours checking settings and removing/reinstalling before setting the issue aside. I'm in tech support so I had other people's issues that had priority over my annoyance. Now however, 3 of my users are experiencing the exact same issue. Since yesterday, everything they print to their local USB printer out of Excel comes out twice. They're running Office 2003. Everybody is on Windows XP SP3 with all current updates.

I've checked the printing defaults and made sure they're set to 1 copy and I've tried the one seemingly relevant tip I found online to set it to 2 copies, uncheck the collate box and reset to 1 copy. Excel itself is set to only print one copy as well. Removing the printer driver, restarting, and reinstalling newer _or_ older drivers has no effect. 3 of us are using an HP 2420d, one an HP 2420 printer. Resetting the printers to factory defaults and double-checking all settings didn't help. Printing to a network printer results in only one copy, it's just the local USB printers that print twice.

Does anybody have any suggestions to fix this? At this point I'd be willing to try just about anything.


----------



## gazzar_je (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you find a solution to this problem?


----------



## ACR_Tech (Feb 18, 2009)

Updating to the latest printer drivers solved it on about 80% of the machines that had the problem. The rest are either still recycling the extra copies or have gotten into the habit of printing all Excel documents to network printers which don't print things twice.

A few machines even had come up with even stranger problems: One would only print the contents of about half of the cells. The other one would print everything that should have been in landscape format squashed into portrait layout, and everything that should have been in portrait was stretched into landscape... Both of these were ones that were fixed with new drivers.


----------

